# كلمة الله



## Senamor (4 مارس 2011)

لماذا في الانجيل المعرب وردت كلمة الله في ايات كثير 


* خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ*
*فَعَمِلَ اللهُ الْجَلَدَ*
*وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِتُنْبِتِ الأَرْضُ عُشْبًا* 


بالرغم من ان اللغه العربية قبل القران ماكان فيها كلمة اسمها الله
وان القران هو اول من اطلق كلمة الله  ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مارس 2011)

*الترجمة تبقى ترجمة*
*استخدمت الكلمة لا كإسم Allah بل كمقابل لـ God في الإنكليزية .*
*وسيأتيك جواب أفضل من الأخوة المطلعين على اللغات الأصلية*


----------



## Senamor (4 مارس 2011)

*اسم الله في اللغه العربية ليست صفة او كلمة حتى تترجم فهي اسم *

*اسم ahmad تترجم احمد*

*اسم hosam تترجم حسام *

*اسم allah تترجم الله*

*وهناك كلمة رب بدل god ولكن لما تم ترجمتها الله*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مارس 2011)

الله موجود فى كل اللغات


----------



## حمورابي (4 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> بالرغم من ان اللغه العربية قبل القران ماكان فيها كلمة اسمها الله
> وان القران هو اول من اطلق كلمة الله  ؟



*تحية

هل انت واثق ان اللغة العربية . وخاصـًة الاشعار منها . 
لم يكن فيها كلمة ( الله ) . *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مارس 2011)

أولاً ، ما هو مرجعك فى أن إسم الله لم يكن موجوداً قبل القرآن ؟

ثانياً ، يوجد فارق بين المعنى التاريخى وبين المعنى الإصطلاحى فى زمن محدد
فمع أن الإسم قد يكون لإله وثنى ، ولكن ، قد بمضى الحقبة الزمنية التى كان فيها هذا الأمر ، ينشأ إستخدام آخر لنفس الكلمة

وحتى الأسماء المذكورة فى الإنجيل ، كانت فى أصلها لها إستخدامات ذات معانى بعيدة ، ولكنها سقطت مع الإستخدام الجديد

فمثلاً ، كلمة ثيؤ اليونانية ، التى إستخدمها الإنجيل ، لها بالطبع أصول قديمة ، ولكن الإنجيل إستخدمها بمعنى إصطلاحى ، هو : الله ، أى الإله الحقيقى المعروف لنا 

والترجمة لكل اللغات ، تنقل الكلمة إلى ما يقابلها فى مفهوم الناس الآخرين فى زمن الترجمة ، وليس فى العصور القديمة 

فإستخدامنا لهذه الكلمة ليس له أى علاقة بما عند الوثنيين ولا عند الإخوة المسلمين ، بل نستخدمها بمهناها الحالى ، الذى يعنى الإله

مثلنا فى ذلك مثل من يستخدم كلمة God  فى الإنجليزية ، مع إختلاف أديانهم للعتبير عن إلههم الخاص
ومثل من يستخدم الكلمة الفرنسية : ديو ، للتعبير عن الإله ، بغض النظر عن ما يدين به كل واحد

وهذه الإثارة لإستخدام الكلمة ، هى مبالغة ومجادلة سفسطائية ، يثيرها البعض بسبب توجهات خاصة ، لعمل شوشرة تخدم أغراضهم هم ، وليس لبناء الإنسان الروحى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مارس 2011)

الإله الحقيقى فوق أن تحصره لغة ما 
فليس للإله لغة خاصة به ، لأنه فوق اللغات والكلمات والأصوات بكل أشكالها

وهو يخاطب كل الناس بلغاتهم هم ، ولا يطالبهم بأن يتعلموا لغة ما لكى يتعاملوا معه

كما أنه ليس له إسم مشتق من صفات وتفاعيل لغة ما ، مثلما يكون لنا
لأنه سابق على وجود اللغات كلها
لذلك، فالمطالبة بمخاطبة الإله بإسم ما ، مشتق من لغة ما ، مثلما نفعل عند نقل أسمائنا من لغة لأخرى ، هى مطالبة مبنية على عدم إدراك لأزلية الله السابقة على الوجود كله ، وليس على البشر ولغاتهم فقط

فلا ينبغى إخضاع الإله لما يخضع له البشر
فعدم ترجمتهم لأسمائهم  ، ليس معناه الحظر على ترجمة أسماء الله
فأسماءهم تحدهم ، بينما أسماء الله لا تحده

فهو الإله الضابط الكل الأزلى الأبدى ، بكل اللغات
والكلمة التى تعبر عن هذه الصفات ، فى أى لغة ، لا حظر عليها


----------



## اليعازر (4 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> لماذا في الانجيل المعرب وردت كلمة الله في ايات كثير
> 
> 
> * خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ*
> ...



*بغض النظر عن استعمال كلمة "الله" في الكتاب المقدس ، والمعنى المقصود وعلاقته بالله الإسلامي. فطرحك من الاساس فاسد ذلك أن كلمة "الله" كانت مستعملة من قبل العرب قبل الاسلام، بالرغم من التحفظ الشديد بالمقصود  في معناها.

مثال على ذلك إسم والد محمد ( عبد الله )
كما كان العرب في الجاهلية يكبرون ( أي يقولون الله أكبر).....
*



ــ


----------



## Senamor (4 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أولاً ، ما هو مرجعك فى أن إسم الله لم يكن موجوداً قبل القرآن ؟


 
*ماكان في اي كتاب او احد قبل الاسلام يطلق لفظ الله *

*كان يطلقو لفظ ( الاله) او ( الرب )*


*ترجمة God في اللغه العربية المفروض تكون  ( إله ) وليس ( الله )*

*لأن لفظ الله اسم وليست كلمة *




مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ثانياً ، يوجد فارق بين المعنى التاريخى وبين المعنى الإصطلاحى فى زمن محدد
> فمع أن الإسم قد يكون لإله وثنى ، ولكن ، قد بمضى الحقبة الزمنية التى كان فيها هذا الأمر ، ينشأ إستخدام آخر لنفس الكلمة



 
*يعني من كلامك انه كل مايمر فترة من الزمن يتغير اسمه !!*





مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> وهذه الإثارة لإستخدام الكلمة ، هى مبالغة ومجادلة سفسطائية ، يثيرها البعض بسبب توجهات خاصة ، لعمل شوشرة تخدم أغراضهم هم ، وليس لبناء الإنسان الروحى


 
*ليست إثارة *

*لكن لما اي عربي يشوف كلمة الله يفتكر انه هو نفسه الله اللي في الاسلام*


----------



## Senamor (4 مارس 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *مثال على ذلك إسم والد محمد ( عبد الله )*
> *كما كان العرب في الجاهلية يكبرون ( أي يقولون الله أكبر).....*
> 
> ــ


 

*كلامك غلط *


*والد محمد اسمه عبد اللات        (واللات كان اسم صنم يعبدوه)*


*وهنا احد مشرفينكم يأكد الكلام بغض النظر عن باقي الموضوع* 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131866


----------



## اليعازر (4 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *كلامك غلط *
> 
> 
> *والد محمد اسمه عبد اللات        (واللات كان اسم صنم يعبدوه)*
> ...



*أشكرك على تصحيح معلوماتي.



والعتب على المزورين الذين زوروا التاريخ خدمة لأهدافهم! فأصبح عبد اللات ..عبد الله



ولكن يبقى أن عبد المطلب قد قام بالتكبير عند حفر بئر زمزم، فهل قال الله اكبر أم اللات أكبر

أرجو إفادتي مشكوراً.



*




ــ


----------



## My Rock (4 مارس 2011)

كلمة الوهيم تُرجمت ل God في الإنجليزية و لله في اللغة العربية. كل ترجمة تعتمد على مصطلحات اللغة المعنية، و اللغة العربية معروف بها مصطلح الله المشابه للمصطلح المرادف و المقابل بالسيريانية و الارامية.
فالترجمة العربية ترجمة عصرية اخذت من كلماتنا الحالية منطلقاً لتفسير و تبسيط الكلمات.

الحوار عقيم و مهما ردينا، لن تقتنع لانك اتيت لتجادل لا لتفهم، فيا حبذا تكف عن المجادلة و تكتفي بما قدمناه لك من اجوبة.


----------



## Senamor (4 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> حبذا تكف عن المجادلة و تكتفي بما قدمناه لك من اجوبة.




*حسنا حسنا ايها الزعيم*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مارس 2011)

*سيادتك لم تأتى بالمرجع الذى بناءً عليه قررت بأن هذا الإسم لم يكن قبل الإسلام وبالتالى فإنه يعنى تحديداً إله الإسلام
فرجاء إعطائنا هذا المرجع 

++++++++++
أما عن مقولة إسم محدد لله لا يتغير مع الأزمان ، بحجة أن تغيير إسمه سيعنى تغيير ذاته
فتلك حجة خاطئة ، لأنه ليس لله إسم ذاتى مرتبط بذاته ، وكأنه أزلى أبدى معه
وأيضاً هى حجة خاطئة ، لأنه فى خلال تعامل الله مع البشر ، منذ آدم ، ومروراً بقديسى العهد القديم ، لم يكن لله إسم ثابت لصيق به
بل كان يكنى عن ذاته بصفات إلهية متعددة ، مثل الضابط الكل والأزلى وغيرها مما يختص بالله وحده

فلو كان لله إسم أزلى أبدى ، لكان قد أعلن ذلك منذ أول علاقته بالبشر ، وهو ما لم يحدث

وبالتالى فالأسماء لا تكتسب صفة الألوهية ، وإلاَّ سندخل فى خرافات كثيرة أخرى ، مثل أن القرآن له صفة إلهية أزلية مع الله

فالأمر لا ينبغى أن نتعامل معه بهذا الضيق العقلى الذى يضيع الزمن فى التفاهات 
 بل لنبحث عن الهدف الذى يريده الله من تعريفنا بذاته ،
 الله يريد لنا فائدةً معينة ، فلنبحث عنها ، ولا نضيع العمر هباءً فى المجادلات العقيمة*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2011)

*الله فى الترجمة العربية لقب بمعنى الاله مقابل لالوهيم عبرى ثيؤس يونانى
الله فى الاسلام لفظ الجلالة اسم للاله وليس لقب 
*


----------



## تيمو (4 مارس 2011)

الله هو نفسه إله القمر الذي دُمج لاحقاً من (ال إله) إلى (الله) قبل مجيء الإسلام، ولذلك فاللقب ليس حكراً على الإسلام.

لاحظ أن القرآن يتعامل مع الله كجزء من آلهة موجودة في ذلك الزمان، لذلك يستعمل لغة التفضي معهم: الله أكبر، أكبر من مين؟ 

أحسن الخالقين: أحسن من مين؟

هناك أسماء تفضيلية يستعملها الله ليُقارن نفسه بالآلهة الموجودة في زمن الإسلام ...

فالله اسم ليس حكر على الإسلام ، بل هو موجود من قبل الإسلام 

شكراً


----------



## قمر الشام (4 مارس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة اخوتي الأحباء..*

*شكراً لإجاباتكم التي أفادتني أنا أيضاً..*

*وشكر كبير جداً للأخ مكرم زكي شنوده.. (يا أخي انت موسوعة من عند ربنا؟؟!!) الله يحميك..*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مارس 2011)

ربنا يحفظك أختى الحبيبة 
وأنا ليس عندى شيئ من ذاتى
بل من فضل كثيرين جداً
والكل من فضل ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الكلمة الذاتى


----------



## Senamor (4 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *سيادتك لم تأتى بالمرجع الذى بناءً عليه قررت بأن هذا الإسم لم يكن قبل الإسلام وبالتالى فإنه يعنى تحديداً إله الإسلام*
> *فرجاء إعطائنا هذا المرجع *


 
*عجبي عليك !!*
*مين المفروض اللي يأتي بمرجع انا ولا إنت ؟؟*


*الكلمه ليس لها اي وجود قبل الاسلام  والتاريخ يثبت هالشي ماكان احد يذكر كلمة الله فأي مرجع تريد بالضبط غير كذا ؟؟*


----------



## حمورابي (4 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *عجبي عليك !!*
> *مين المفروض اللي يأتي بمرجع انا ولا إنت ؟؟*
> 
> 
> *الكلمه ليس لها اي وجود قبل الاسلام  والتاريخ يثبت هالشي ماكان احد يذكر كلمة الله فأي مرجع تريد بالضبط غير كذا ؟؟*



*الزميل /  Senamor

ممكن حضرتك تـُراجع هذه المداخلة ( هنا ) . 
الم يستعمل اي شاعر قبل الاسلام ( العصر الجاهلي ) كلمة الله في شِـعْرهِ . ! ​*


----------



## Senamor (4 مارس 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *الزميل /  Senamor*​
> *ممكن حضرتك تـُراجع هذه المداخلة ( هنا ) . *​
> *الم يستعمل اي شاعر قبل الاسلام ( العصر الجاهلي ) كلمة الله في شِـعْرهِ . ! *​


*لا مافي كلمة الله لافي شعر ولافي غيره*


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 مارس 2011)

حضرتك الى جى تدعى ان كلمة الله لم تظهر الا عند ظهور القران
يبقى انت الى تجيب دليل على كلامك مش احنا الى نجيب دليل
البينة على من ادعى ولا مش عارف بيقولها ازاى دى ​


----------



## Senamor (4 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> حضرتك الى جى تدعى ان كلمة الله لم تظهر الا عند ظهور القران​
> يبقى انت الى تجيب دليل على كلامك مش احنا الى نجيب دليل
> 
> البينة على من ادعى ولا مش عارف بيقولها ازاى دى ​


* الدليل :  أنه لم تذكر ولا مره في اي كتاب او اي موضع ولاتوجد قبل الاسلام كلمه اسمها الله*


*حلوة دي كيف تبغو مني اجيب دليل على شي غير موجود اصلا ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!! :act23:*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2011)

*هو اسم ابو رسولك ايه يا حبيبى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2011)

*تعرف ايه عن اشعار الحنفاء قبل الاسلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مارس 2011)

*عبيد بن الابرص من شعاء الحنيفية قبل الاسلام يقول 
**من يسأل الناس يحرموه وسائل اللّـه لا يخـيب 
    باللـه يدرك كـل خـير والقول في بعضه تلغيب 
    والله لـيس لـه شـريك علاّمُ ما أخفت القلـوب *


*ياعزيزى شعر الحنفاء دا من اهم مصادر القران وسارق منه اشعار بالكلمة والحرف 
اسم ابو رسولك حسب المصادر الاسلامية عبد الله 
ومات مش قبل الاسلام دا مات قبل ما مؤسس الاسلام يجى اصلا للحياة 
كلمة الله مستخدمة فى البيئة العربية ودا معبود قريش يبقى ازاى تتدعى بهتانا وزورا ان هذا الاسم قاصر على الاسلام *


----------



## حمورابي (4 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *لا مافي كلمة الله لافي شعر ولافي غيره*



* امرؤ القيس 

ألا عِمْ صَبَاحاً أيّهَا الطّلَلُ البَالي


فَقُلتُ يَمينَ اللَهِ أَبرَحُ قاعِداً	وَلَو قَطَعوا رَأسي لَدَيكِ وَأَوصالي 
حَلَفتُ لَها بِاللَهِ حِلفَةَ فاجِرٍ	لَناموا فَما إِن مِن حَديثٍ وَلا صالِ
​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *اسم الله في اللغه العربية ليست صفة او كلمة حتى تترجم فهي اسم *
> 
> *اسم ahmad تترجم احمد*
> 
> ...



*فقط توضيح لهذه النقطة. الكثير من الأسماء تختلف من لغة الى لغة. وهذه بعض الأمثلة:

يسوع في العربية هو إيسوس باليونانية هو جيساس بالانجليزية

محمد في العربية هو مُخمّاد (أو موجاماد) بالروسية هو موهاميد بالانجليزية

البوذيون أيضا لا ينطقون اسم بوذا كما ننطقه نحن، فلو سمعوا كلمة "بوذا" من عربي لضحكوا (هذا إن فهموا أصلا أننا نطقنا اسم مؤسس ديانتهم)*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مارس 2011)

أجاب إخوتىالأحباء بأجلى بيان

فرجاء مواصلة النقاط التى أثرتها وأجابوا عنها
فعن طلبك منى أن أثبت وجود الإسم قبل القرآن ، قالوا لك ، البيان على المدعى ، فإثبت إدعاءك 

ولما لم تثبت ، قدموا لك إثبات سقوط الإدعاء ، من الشعر الذى تسمونه جاهلى ، وهو فى الحقيقى أقل جهلاً

فإن كنت مسلماً ،فدافع عنه بالحق وليس بأى كلام

وإن كنت غير مسلمٍ ، فلماذا تخادع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senamor (4 مارس 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> * امرؤ القيس *​
> *ألا عِمْ صَبَاحاً أيّهَا الطّلَلُ البَالي*​
> 
> *فَقُلتُ يَمينَ اللَهِ أَبرَحُ قاعِداً    وَلَو قَطَعوا رَأسي لَدَيكِ وَأَوصالي *​*حَلَفتُ لَها بِاللَهِ حِلفَةَ فاجِرٍ    لَناموا فَما إِن مِن حَديثٍ وَلا صالِ*​


 

*لا يالغالي امرؤ القيس لم يكن يعرف الرب*

*هذه الأشعار غيرو مفرداتها المسلمين العرب بدل أسماء الأصنام إلى اسم الله *

*لأن امرؤ القيس كان وثني ويحلف بأسماء اصنام *

*فغيرو اسماءها حتى تكون لائقه ومتداولة*




عموما مشكورين على الإجابات المثيرة للإستغراب


----------



## minatosaaziz (4 مارس 2011)

> *عبيد بن الابرص من شعاء الحنيفية قبل الاسلام يقول
> **من يسأل الناس يحرموه وسائل اللّـه لا يخـيب
> باللـه يدرك كـل خـير والقول في بعضه تلغيب
> والله لـيس لـه شـريك علاّمُ ما أخفت القلـوب *
> ...



مع اني رافض لاسم الله بدل من يهوه او الوهيم ، بس هو تطور بسيط جدا لكلمة الاله (يا ريت تشوفوا لسان العرب)وانا كنت معارض قبل كده لكن  انا متقبل الامر دلوقتي .
اهم حاجة بالنسبة للاشعار الجاهلية انا نفسي تقروا ازاي اثبت طه حسين( في كتاب في الشعر الجاهلي )ان كل الاشعار الجاهية منحولة وده ميمنعش ان اسم الله موجود قبل القرآن.


----------



## Senamor (4 مارس 2011)

minatosaaziz قال:


> مع اني رافض لاسم الله بدل من يهوه او الوهيم ، بس هو تطور بسيط جدا لكلمة الاله (يا ريت تشوفوا لسان العرب)وانا كنت معارض قبل كده لكن  انا متقبل الامر دلوقتي .
> اهم حاجة بالنسبة للاشعار الجاهلية انا نفسي تقروا ازاي اثبت طه حسين( في كتاب في الشعر الجاهلي )ان كل الاشعار الجاهية منحولة وده ميمنعش ان اسم الله موجود قبل القرآن.


 
*افهم افهم *

*المسلمين  العرب غيرو مفرداتها لله بدل أسماء الاصنام*

*فشعر إمرؤ القيس ليس كتاب مقدس فحدث فيه تغييرات كثيرة وحذف بعض الأشعار اللي فدس الأصنام فيها*


----------



## حمورابي (4 مارس 2011)

*الزميل / 
Senamor
ممكن تتفضل وتضع دليل على كلام حضرتك . 


هذه الأشعار غيرو مفرداتها المسلمين العرب بدل أسماء الأصنام إلى اسم الله 
لأن امرؤ القيس كان وثني ويحلف بأسماء اصنام 
فغيرو اسماءها حتى تكون لائقه ومتداولة

 وياريت تأتي بالنص الاصلي للكلام . واسماء الاصنام التي ذكرها إمرؤ القيس 
​*


----------



## أَمَة (4 مارس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *كلامك غلط *





Senamor قال:


> *والد محمد اسمه عبد اللات (واللات كان اسم صنم يعبدوه)*
> 
> 
> *وهنا احد مشرفينكم يأكد الكلام بغض النظر عن باقي الموضوع*
> ...





إخترت رابطا من المنتدى لم يكن الهدف منه تأكيد كلامك ومع ذلك أخترته لأنك واحد من الذين ينتقون *الشيئ نفسه *مرة ويرذلوه ويرفضوه مرة أخرى بحسب ظروفهم.

ألإخوة .

كلامك لا يهمنا لأن* الرب الإله* *خالق الكون *بكل ما فيه مما يرى وما لا يرى لا يحتاج إسم علم لأن أسماء العلم تُعْطَى لأفراد من ضمن جماعات من نفس النوع للتعريق على الواحد منهم عن الأخر.


فإذا كنت تؤمن أن كلمة " *الله *" هي اسم علم للإله الذي تعبده فهذا يدل على وجود أكثر من إله مما استدعى اسم علم لإلهك... وهكذا يكون إلهك وثن لأن الرب الإله واحد ولا يحتاج الى إسم. 

وقد رد الاخوة عليك بما فيه الكفاية بهذا الصدد بالنسة للترجمة ومتطلباتها.

ولو كنت تريد أن تثبت لنا أننا نؤمن بنفس الهك لأن كلمة "الله" مودودة في الكتاب المقدس فأنت غلطان لأن ربنا قال عن نفسه دائما "*أنا هو*"*  (يهوه) *يعني هو من هو وليس مثله أحد. 

أردت فقط تأكيد ردود الإحوة المباركين
فبل أن أغلق الموضوع
بسبب الحدل العقيم​


----------

